# Hide vs. Gesshin Hide... How are they different?



## charles222 (Dec 2, 2014)

A friend recently brought back a Hide 270mm blue1 yanagi from Sakai, and i have the same "Gesshin" Hide knife from Jon @ JKI except a couple years older. Other than the additional "Gesshin" kanji, i cannot spot any obvious differences upon initial inspection. I was wondering if anyone has an input.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ask Jon in his sub forum perhaps?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 2, 2014)

charles222 said:


> A friend recently brought back a Hide 270mm blue1 yanagi from Sakai, and i have the same "Gesshin" Hide knife from Jon @ JKI except a couple years older. Other than the additional "Gesshin" kanji, i cannot spot any obvious differences upon initial inspection. I was wondering if anyone has an input.



yeah... i can answer this. We have made a number of requests of the craftsmen to improve fit and finish (i.e. rouned and polished spine and choil are not standard on their normal lines, but are on ours... and that is just one example). There are also a number of cases where we specify the blacksmith used as well as the type of steel used.


----------



## designdog (Dec 17, 2014)

You know, I keep staring at the 240mm gyuto Jon has for sale. Reminds me of my Kato. Can't justify in my mind what makes it worth so much...


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 17, 2014)

designdog said:


> You know, I keep staring at the 240mm gyuto Jon has for sale. Reminds me of my Kato. Can't justify in my mind what makes it worth so much...



How about that its a handmade item made from premium materials, with multiple processes performed by craftsmen with decades of experience, the finish on Hide knives is among the best around. It's then sold by a retailer who offers more pre & post sale support than any other seller I've come across.... :dontknow:


----------



## designdog (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry - didn't mean it quite that way. What I meant was "in addition to a Kato, Heiji, and Teruyasu Fujiwara all the same basic size and shape..."


----------



## designdog (Dec 18, 2014)

So I guess the best way is to answer my question first hand. I will have the knife next week and review it here...


----------



## labor of love (Dec 19, 2014)

designdog said:


> So I guess the best way is to answer my question first hand. I will have the knife next week and review it here...



Oh sweet. I look forward to hearing more about that particular knife.


----------



## designdog (Dec 23, 2014)

The USPS arrived this morning with the shipment from JKI: the new Hide 240mm Blue #2 gyuto. Here is my first impression, followed by some iPhone photos.

The knife is short, but substantial. No surprise, as I knew this from the dimensions on Jon's site. What was a surprise is that the cladding is frosted. This does not come across on Jon's photos, but, now that I know what to look for, I can see it. I have not put the knife through any product as yet, but I do like the feel in my hand. Similar to the knives I like most: Kato, Teruyasu Fujiwara, Heiji, Kochi. Great slabs of steel tapering down to very thin, sharp edges. The polar opposite of Konosuke.

Fit and finish is quite good - better be for the price! The handle is not that great. I much prefer Jon'r typical burnt chestnut handles. The edge is very good, however. Usually I sharpen my new knives right away, but I will wait on this one. All in all, I am very happy so far. My only complaint is that there is little to choose from to compliment this knife in Jon's Hide line. For example, the photos show the knife along with a Kato 180mm petty  great size to compliment a big gyuto.

Happy Holidays, all!:dance:

http://www.liftmarketing.com/hide1.jpg
http://www.liftmarketing.com/hide2.jpg
http://www.liftmarketing.com/hide3.jpg


----------



## labor of love (Dec 23, 2014)

designdog said:


> The USPS arrived this morning with the shipment from JKI: the new Hide 240mm Blue #2 gyuto. Here is my first impression, followed by some iPhone photos.
> 
> The knife is short, but substantial. No surprise, as I knew this from the dimensions on Jon's site. What was a surprise is that the cladding is frosted. This does not come across on Jon's photos, but, now that I know what to look for, I can see it. I have not put the knife through any product as yet, but I do like the feel in my hand. Similar to the knives I like most: Kato, Teruyasu Fujiwara, Heiji, Kochi. Great slabs of steel tapering down to very thin, sharp edges. The polar opposite of Konosuke.
> 
> ...



thanks for the words and pics. Great looking knife.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 27, 2015)

Jon do y'all have plans to do any more of these Hide gyutos?

I got a 240mm White #2 Hide in a few days ago. My photography skills are terrible otherwise I'd try and post some pictures, but a lot of what I'd say and show is in line with designdog's post.

Beautiful knife. The finish is something else. Really nice, stiff, solid feel & balance in hand. I had to put an edge on it but it is a joy to sharpen up. I haven't taken it to work yet so I can't speak on retention or reactivity, but from cutting up everything I can find in my kitchen... I could not be more happy with the grind and profile of this knife. I have not used many of the high end knives that we often see here (Shig, Kato, Heiji, Kagekiyo etc), and so my only other experience with clad carbon blades is a Masakage Yuki & a Hiromoto AS. This thing blows both of them out of the water. It was just gliding through everything I threw at it and food release is really good - which is rare for me as a lefty. It has a narrower, flatter profile (but with a nice curve towards the tip) which I absolutely love.

I wanted something with character that I could also put through the paces (responsibly and respectfully speaking). Very happy with my purchase. Everything about the knife is screaming for me to ride it hard at work... I'm just worried if I grind it down to a nub, there won't be one around to replace it :lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Jan 27, 2015)

JDA_NC said:


> Jon do y'all have plans to do any more of these Hide gyutos?
> 
> I got a 240mm White #2 Hide in a few days ago. My photography skills are terrible otherwise I'd try and post some pictures, but a lot of what I'd say and show is in line with designdog's post.
> 
> ...



Yeah... We do them pretty consistently now. Did you want a different size or something?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 28, 2015)

JBroida said:


> Yeah... We do them pretty consistently now. Did you want a different size or something?



I think he just wants to Go Moe with them:


----------



## designdog (Jan 28, 2015)

Something in B2 around 210, say a santoku or a gyuto. A 225 usuba. A miorishi. A funayuki.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2015)

we try to keep the blue #2 gyutos in stock... santokus from them have only been white #2 so far. The usuba we could easily order, as would be possible for the mioroshi deba and funayuki.


----------

